# 2ND ANNUAL GOODTIMES PICNIC



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

THE SECOND ANNUAL GOODTIMES PICNIC WILL BE HELD ON SEPTEMBER 20 AT GREENFILD PARK (SAME LOCATION AS LAST YEAR). FLYERS COMING SOON.

NEW FOR THIS YEAR WILL BE A SINGLE AND DOUBLE PUMP HOP. WINNER TAKE ALL IN EACH CLASS.

HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: .......


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

puttin this on the calender , gona try to make it this year


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

ttt


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

I WILL BE THERE. IT WAS COOL FINALLY MEETIN YOUS GUYS. GOODTIMES.


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Jan 28 2008, 10:31 AM~9801848
> *I WILL BE THERE. IT WAS COOL FINALLY MEETIN YOUS GUYS. GOODTIMES.
> *


Nice to meet you too man, can't wait to see the caddy! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

...ttt.......


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT....GOODTIMES.


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

$$$$


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Jan 30 2008, 12:39 PM~9822452
> *$$$$
> *



........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

oh yeah sorry forgot to mention that :0


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT....GOODTIMES


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

TTT


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

.....TTT....


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Feb 3 2008, 01:14 PM~9855496
> *.....TTT....
> *


you know where im going with this.. hahahaha is there going to be cheese :biggrin:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 3 2008, 02:16 PM~9855507
> *you know where im going with this.. hahahaha is there going to be cheese :biggrin:
> *



Oh yeah, we got plenty of that. You gonna come get some????


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Feb 3 2008, 05:15 PM~9856741
> *Oh yeah, we got plenty of that. You gonna come get some????
> *


Excellent suggestion John. So how about it Greg? You want the cheese, you gotta come get it................


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Feb 3 2008, 06:13 PM~9857060
> *Excellent suggestion John. So how about it Greg? You want the cheese, you gotta come get it................
> *


might have to go only if i can some more of you hueros to come down to the highland park show/ it will be a trade.. 
wait how are the cops over there weith mexicans hahaha


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 3 2008, 10:11 PM~9858294
> *might have to go only if i can some more of you hueros to come down to the highland park show/ it will be a trade..
> wait how are the cops over there weith mexicans hahaha
> *


they put them to work :roflmao:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 3 2008, 09:11 PM~9858294
> *might have to go only if i can some more of you hueros to come down to the highland park show/ it will be a trade..
> wait how are the cops over there weith mexicans hahaha
> *


Excellent suggestion as well Greg. C'mon Goodtimes-Milwaukee, step up to the plate.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Feb 3 2008, 09:25 PM~9858428
> *Excellent suggestion as well Greg. C'mon Goodtimes-Milwaukee, step up to the plate.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

I just made a banner out of a card board box..

WILL JUDGE CARS FOR CHEESE
Ill be waiting on the airport.. 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 3 2008, 11:19 PM~9859289
> *I just made a banner out of a card board box..
> 
> WILL JUDGE CARS FOR CHEESE
> ...



I can see you doin that................... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

Can't wait! gonna be some big changes on the lac this year.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

FUCK!! id love to go again but i know gas is gonna be a BITCH this summer. :angry: ill go if you got $100 of gas cards :biggrin:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 4 2008, 09:30 PM~9865786
> *FUCK!! id love to go again but i know gas is gonna be a BITCH this summer.  :angry: ill go if you got $100 of gas cards :biggrin:
> *


if gtimeseastlos goes theres no way you'de win longest traveled.


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 4 2008, 09:30 PM~9865786
> *FUCK!! id love to go again but i know gas is gonna be a BITCH this summer.  :angry: ill go if you got $100 of gas cards :biggrin:
> *


That's a long trip. How 'bout it Good Timers ? Maybe we can get a collection going for long distance or maybe do a 50/50 and half goes to the winner and half goes to the long distance winner. Something tells me Spike Kid would win, Just a WILD guess. Either way it will be a GOOD TIME for all.
I'll be there !!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

fuckin right it was a long trip. i was all good except them damn cops. i think ill put my front plate on this time if i go lol. all in all i had a blast...popo aint gonna stop that...unless i go to jail


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

o ya and if the homie bob from street sweepaz goes (he's thinkin bout it) me n him may have to go 50/50...we live pretty close to eachother


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

we'll probably do another gas card, but we're looking to scrape up as much as possible for the hop payout, plus doing something a little different for the awards this year too...


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:thumbsup: 
wuz up goodtimes, just passing threw, if you guys need any work done, hit me up we just moved into a huge shop, plenty of room to build street hoppers and low lows :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 6 2008, 06:34 PM~9880477
> *o ya and if the homie bob from street sweepaz goes (he's thinkin bout it) me n him may have to go 50/50...we live pretty close to eachother
> *



But I live farther away than you do So ,, I would get that long distance payout & the Hop funds as well........................... :0 


As long as a radical counts in the street class......................... :biggrin: 




Id definately like to attend - Im not a fan of Dropfest anymore due to the lack of respect given to those who helped make the show what it is.................. 

Yeah , i hopped 77'' & came in second after my truck broke but,,,,, When it came time for the Trophies - We were in the back of the line & there was hardly anyone left to stand in front of & accept it........................................ That was Gay as fuck

Everyone was at the show to see the Hydro showdown............. I spent $300 in gas to get there & back - Lucky I won $300 in the hop for 2nd place...............


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

yeah dropfest is getting worse every year. One of the many reasons we really don't go. I hope everyone can make it, we'll work out details of payout and what not and you guys will be the first to know.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Feb 5 2008, 06:36 AM~9868294
> *if gtimeseastlos goes theres no way you'de win longest traveled.
> *


HE CAN KEEP THE TROPHY OR GAS CARD.. ALL I WANT IS MY CHEESE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 7 2008, 06:22 PM~9888555
> *HE CAN KEEP THE TROPHY OR GAS CARD.. ALL I WANT IS MY CHEESE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

[ & the Hop funds as well........................... :0 





:nono: I think i'l take those :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Feb 7 2008, 04:31 PM~9888612
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 7 2008, 06:22 PM~9888555
> *HE CAN KEEP THE TROPHY OR GAS CARD.. ALL I WANT IS MY CHEESE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i should go just to take a pic for you. on my way down i pass a building that says CHEESE across the roof :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

...bump...bump...bump.....


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)




----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

theres the flyer if someone can get it larger that would be good. There is also a back side that i can't seem to upload. :angry:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Not bad Dale.................................


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

i try..... :biggrin:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Feb 10 2008, 02:17 PM~9908638
> *i try..... :biggrin:
> *


what's been up? how long did it take you and willie to come here to lima, ohio to get that caprice? i want to try to make it there for this i just have to make sure that i'll have enough time


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

does anyone have pics of the great time that everyone had last year?


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

yeah if you do a search you can find the topic. I think it was around 5 hours give or take. Hope you can make it!


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Feb 10 2008, 02:56 PM~9908821
> *yeah if you do a search you can find the topic. I think it was around 5 hours give or take. Hope you can make it!
> *


  what is the address so i can mapquest it


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Feb 10 2008, 02:02 PM~9908855
> * what is the address so i can mapquest it
> *


don't know it off the top of my head, thats whats on the other side of the flyer that i can't post.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Feb 10 2008, 01:47 PM~9908783
> *does anyone have pics of the great time that everyone had last year?
> *


heres a bunch of pics from last years

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2885039/9


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 10 2008, 03:30 PM~9909837
> *heres a bunch of pics from last years
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2885039/9
> *



Good pics spikekid. For everybody that's wondering, it was a blast last year. Hopefully this year it will be bigger and better. I have a good feeling it will be........


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Feb 10 2008, 11:13 AM~9908270
> *Not bad Dale.................................
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Dale :thumbsup: 
you should pin in up on the 1st page


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Feb 10 2008, 05:48 PM~9909958
> *Good pics spikekid. For everybody that's wondering, it was a blast last year. Hopefully this year it will be bigger and better. I have a good feeling it will be........
> *


thanks man. some of em are ones that other people had posted after the show to. so i made a page with all of em


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

SOMOSUNO MILTOWN WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 8 2008, 11:07 AM~9895242
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i should go just to take a pic for you. on my way down i pass a building that says CHEESE across the roof :biggrin:
> *


if things go right i mean money wise.. I will be there :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lol. im thinkin of goin and sayin fuck the gas prices :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 11 2008, 12:27 PM~9916135
> *lol. im thinkin of goin and sayin fuck the gas prices :biggrin:
> *


Sup homie?! StreetStyle will try to make it :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Feb 11 2008, 05:58 PM~9918961
> *Sup homie?! StreetStyle will try to make it :thumbsup:
> *


That would be good. All Chicago clubs and riders are welcomed.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

FUCK IT. IM JUICIN THE 5TH THIS SPRING AND IM DRIVIN DAT BITCH DOWN THERE AGAIN!!! and im adding another plate holder on the bumper so i dont get pulled over on the way down again...fuckin popo :angry:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

FUCK IT. IM JUICIN THE 5TH THIS SPRING AND IM DRIVIN DAT BITCH DOWN THERE AGAIN!!! and im adding another plate holder on the bumper so i dont get pulled over on the way down again...fuckin popo :angry:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

TTT FOR THE GOODTIMERS!!!


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

...TTT...


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Just another bump....................


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

BUMP for the WI crew uff:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

bumpin it for the goodtimers again


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

any of yall goin to the uce/uso picnic in mill town??

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=385173


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

...TTT...


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Feb 17 2008, 05:39 PM~9964856
> *...TTT...
> 
> 
> ...


any rules or classes for the hop?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jan 27 2008, 04:00 PM~9796724
> *..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: .......
> 
> 
> ...



TTT


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 17 2008, 06:47 PM~9964881
> *any rules or classes for the hop?
> *


no just single and double pump.


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

We're in the middle of working on rules for the hop


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Feb 22 2008, 03:30 PM~10006062
> *We're in the middle of working on rules for the hop
> *



.......    .........


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

"all my friends know the lowrider" :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

TO THE TOP FOR THE FAMILY!!!!!!


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)




----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)




----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

rear end in my 5th gave out on me monday mornin at oh about 5:30AM :angry: now i gotta try n find another rear end

the pin all bent to shit









and the two spider gears,one broke in half


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

hell yeah i cant wait....


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

...TTT....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 26 2008, 01:13 PM~10033930
> *rear end in my 5th gave out on me monday mornin at oh about 5:30AM :angry: now i gotta try n find another rear end
> 
> the pin all bent to shit
> ...


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

_T T T_


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 26 2008, 11:04 PM~10038520
> *
> *


DAMN!! :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Feb 29 2008, 07:34 PM~10060695
> *DAMN!! :0
> *


ya. ive got the axles and gears outta my rear end and im workin on gettin the gears out of another rear end to put in it,,,i need a bigger rear end so i can still do burnouts,,,but until then no more


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

*Rules for hop*

Single pump-Only one pump to front of car,2 pumps max for rear, 10 batteries for less. No bigger than 185/75/14 tires. Must drive under it's own power. Must have front and rear bumpers.

Double pump-2 pump to front,max 2 to rear. 12 batteries or less. everything else same as single.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

TTT!!

got my rear end fixed tonight,,,WAHOO!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

T T T


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Mar 1 2008, 11:04 AM~10064408
> *Rules for hop
> 
> Single pump-Only one pump to front of car,2 pumps max for rear, 10 batteries for less. No bigger than 185/75/14 tires. Must drive under it's own power. Must have front and rear bumpers.
> ...



yeah, lets try to keep this hop street, with cars that are (or can) be driven somewhere!


----------



## casuals 68 dart (Mar 3, 2008)

<H2>CASUALS C.C WILL BE THERE


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Radical hoppers are welcome for exhibition and perhaps bragging rights.


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Mar 2 2008, 11:47 PM~10073890
> *yeah, lets try to keep this hop street, with cars that are (or can) be driven somewhere!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by casuals 68 dart_@Mar 3 2008, 12:33 AM~10074149
> *<H2>CASUALS C.C WILL BE THERE
> *


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

*T T T* :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Is it summer yet?!?! :angry:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i wish...i did get a lil warmer today...but sadly it aint gonna last the rest of the week


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i wish...i did get a lil warmer today...but sadly it aint gonna last the rest of the week


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

TTMFT.... For GOODTIMES and the Milwaukee and Chicago riders


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Is it Sept.20th yet ??????????????????????


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Mar 9 2008, 06:42 PM~10128140
> *Is it Sept.20th yet ??????????????????????
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

bump'd


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

T T T


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

What u got on my Cheese


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 11 2008, 10:01 PM~10147234
> *What u got on my Cheese
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 11 2008, 10:01 PM~10147234
> *What u got on my Cheese
> *



be carefull, your the one driving it :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Mar 11 2008, 11:23 PM~10147610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Bumpity Bump


----------



## 71 somosuno (Feb 10, 2005)

somosuno milwaukee will be there again


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 71 somosuno_@Mar 15 2008, 11:35 PM~10177792
> * somosuno milwaukee will be there again
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 71 somosuno_@Mar 15 2008, 10:35 PM~10177792
> * somosuno milwaukee will be there again
> *


 :thumbsup: 
We were talking and wanted to see if you guys would like to set up a cruise sometime this summer and maybe end it at a park and grille out


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>T T T</span>


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Mar 11 2008, 11:17 PM~10148987
> *be carefull, your the one driving it :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>B U M P ! ! ! !</span>


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

TTT


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!</span>


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

What avitor is that now mike?!?!


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Mar 24 2008, 02:09 PM~10243435
> *What avitor is that now mike?!?!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

TO THE TOP FOR THE FAMILY...........


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>G O O D T I M E S-MILWAUKEE</span>


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Mar 24 2008, 04:47 PM~10244175
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Mar 28 2008, 06:16 PM~10279658
> *:wow:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>B U M P ! ! ! !</span>


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jan 27 2008, 04:00 PM~9796724
> *..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: .......
> 
> 
> ...



TTT


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Finally starting to get nice weather!


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Apr 7 2008, 04:29 PM~10357021
> *Finally starting to get nice weather!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

bump :cheesy:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jan 27 2008, 04:00 PM~9796724
> *..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: .......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TTT

FOR MY CHEESE BROTHERS :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 2 2008, 05:29 PM~10562179
> *TTT
> 
> FOR MY CHEESE BROTHERS :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

ttt..... 

i cant wait.. hopefully ill have a project by then


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@May 3 2008, 03:36 PM~10567836
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


U see.. and u thought I was the only one :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Feb 10 2008, 11:13 AM~9908270
> *Not bad Dale.................................
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@May 5 2008, 05:07 PM~10581194
> *ttt.....
> 
> i cant wait.. hopefully ill have a project by then
> *


did you go last year??


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jan 27 2008, 04:00 PM~9796724
> *..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: .......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 5 2008, 04:15 PM~10581258
> *U see.. and u thought I was the only one :biggrin:
> *



you are the only one Greg. You, my friend, are an original :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Feb 17 2008, 05:39 PM~9964856
> *...TTT...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

can i come


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

T T T


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Nobody else lives in Milwaukee , or what???................  


T T T


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

I DO SUR SIDE ALL DAY


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

I have heard that Milwaukee Lowriders CC is having a show this coming weekend. Anyone have any info???


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

ANY GOODTIMES OUT OF TOWNERS COMING TO THE PICNIC


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jun 21 2008, 03:02 PM~10920422
> *ANY GOODTIMES OUT OF TOWNERS COMING TO THE PICNIC
> *


So far some from cali are coming and hopfully detroit


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

ANYTHINGS GOING ON FOR HOPPING I CAN HOP A TALL CAN


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jun 21 2008, 09:17 PM~10921890
> *ANYTHINGS GOING ON FOR HOPPING I CAN HOP A TALL CAN
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

WHATS THE ADDRESS FOR PARK THIS WAY I CAN MAPQUEST IT THANKS :uh:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Jun 22 2008, 11:36 AM~10924579
> *WHATS THE ADDRESS FOR PARK THIS WAY I CAN MAPQUEST IT THANKS  :uh:
> *


It's the same Park as last year, don't know the address but if you type in Greenfield park City West allis it should come up.


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jun 22 2008, 09:39 AM~10924601
> *It's the same Park as last year, don't know the address but if you type in Greenfield park City West allis it should come up.
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Mar 1 2008, 10:04 AM~10064408
> *Rules for hop
> 
> Single pump-Only one pump to front of car,2 pumps max for rear, 10 batteries for less. No bigger than 185/75/14 tires. Must drive under it's own power. Must have front and rear bumpers.
> ...


so what happen if you have 14 batt 4 pump


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trespatines_@Jun 22 2008, 06:56 PM~10927091
> *so what happen if you have 14 batt 4 pump
> *


wire up only 12


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

fuck it, if the 5th rides good on the highway, im bringin it down this year again,except this time, itll be juiced :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

what are the prizes homie


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

its a secret lol


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jan 27 2008, 04:00 PM~9796724
> *..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: .......
> 
> 
> ...




TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

I'LL BE THEIR ON FRIDAY AROUND 630PM. NEED SOME ONE TO MEET ME AT THE AIRPORT, I HAVE A CAR RENTAL, JUST DONT KNOW MY WAY AROUND....


PAUL


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

UCE WILL BE THERE CANT WAIT


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 1 2008, 04:52 PM~10991399
> *I'LL BE THEIR ON FRIDAY AROUND 630PM. NEED SOME ONE TO MEET ME AT THE AIRPORT, I HAVE A CAR RENTAL, JUST DONT KNOW MY WAY AROUND....
> PAUL
> *



Good Timers you got this ???
If you need any help give me a call.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

GET DOWN CHEESE TOWN


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jan 27 2008, 04:00 PM~9796724
> *..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: .......
> 
> 
> ...


SolitoS Will be there in full effect


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 1 2008, 04:52 PM~10991399
> *I'LL BE THEIR ON FRIDAY AROUND 630PM. NEED SOME ONE TO MEET ME AT THE AIRPORT, I HAVE A CAR RENTAL, JUST DONT KNOW MY WAY AROUND....
> PAUL
> *


No problem Paul, we'll work something out when it gets closer. If me and hoppinlincoln can find our way around LA, you should have no problem driving around Milwaukee.... :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 2 2008, 06:16 PM~11000111
> *GET DOWN CHEESE TOWN
> *



WHAT GOING ON CHOLO D.J. YOU ROLLING... :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jul 2 2008, 06:15 PM~11000101
> *Good Timers you got this ???
> If you need any help give me a call.
> *



THANKS FOR THE HELP....


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Jul 4 2008, 03:40 AM~11011316
> *No problem Paul, we'll work something out when it gets closer. If me and hoppinlincoln can find our way around LA, you should have no problem driving around Milwaukee.... :biggrin:
> *



COOL THANKS JON... SEE YOU GUYS IN SEP....


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 1 2008, 05:52 PM~10991399
> *I'LL BE THEIR ON FRIDAY AROUND 630PM. NEED SOME ONE TO MEET ME AT THE AIRPORT, I HAVE A CAR RENTAL, JUST DONT KNOW MY WAY AROUND....
> PAUL
> *


Don't worry paul we'll Make sure you have a good time!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jul 4 2008, 03:16 PM~11013705
> *Don't worry paul we'll Make sure you have a good time!
> *



THANKS, DALE


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jan 27 2008, 04:00 PM~9796724
> *..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: .......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 5 2008, 01:46 PM~11017944
> *THANKS, DALE
> *


Bring me back some cheese :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 7 2008, 04:56 PM~11031151
> *Bring me back some cheese  :biggrin:
> *


Hey Greg, Cory said that he'll send something back for you.


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

hope i see all the real riders there cant wait


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jul 7 2008, 06:34 PM~11031982
> *hope i see all the real riders there cant wait
> *


  TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 7 2008, 05:56 PM~11031151
> *Bring me back some cheese  :biggrin:
> *


LETS ROLL GREG...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jul 7 2008, 04:46 PM~11031535
> *Hey Greg, Cory said that he'll send something back for you.
> *


CHEESE CURDS :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 9 2008, 10:07 AM~11045467
> *CHEESE CURDS  :biggrin:
> *



How 'bout some cheese enchiladas ???

Yummy :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jan 27 2008, 03:00 PM~9796724
> *..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: .......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 9 2008, 10:07 AM~11045467
> *CHEESE CURDS  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jan 27 2008, 04:00 PM~9796724
> *..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: .......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Goodtimediva (Feb 7, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jul 24 2008, 07:58 AM~11166512
> *ttt
> *


HOW U DOING DALE


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jul 24 2008, 09:58 AM~11166769
> *HOW U DOING DALE
> *


good just bought a new house, how bout you


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jul 24 2008, 10:19 AM~11167386
> *good just bought a new house, how bout you
> *


work and gettin ready to go to ohio this weekend u guys goin


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jul 24 2008, 01:10 PM~11168283
> *work and gettin ready to go to ohio this weekend u guys goin
> *


Naw we're pretty much just keep to chicago this year. Gas is killin me.


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jul 24 2008, 02:45 PM~11169765
> *Naw we're pretty much just keep to chicago this year. Gas is killin me.
> *


WHO U TELLING I HAVE BEEN TO FARGO AND LEX THIS YEAR WITH TRUCK AND TRAILER


----------



## bigsaintz (May 2, 2008)

:0


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jul 24 2008, 04:20 PM~11170089
> *WHO U TELLING I HAVE BEEN TO FARGO  AND LEX THIS YEAR WITH TRUCK AND TRAILER
> *


yeah but your ballin! :biggrin:


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

Old Memories L.A. Ruben's Addition


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jul 13 2008, 08:29 AM~11076459
> *How 'bout some cheese enchiladas ???
> 
> Yummy :biggrin:
> *



nah, they got plenty of that in LA!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jan 27 2008, 04:00 PM~9796724
> *..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: .......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

TTT for the homies


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jul 24 2008, 05:24 PM~11171074
> *yeah but your ballin!  :biggrin:
> *


IM TRYING


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jan 27 2008, 04:00 PM~9796724
> *..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: .......
> 
> 
> ...


IS IT TIME YET.... :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Jul 26 2008, 05:41 PM~11186024
> *nah, they got plenty of that in LA!
> *


Ya mean there's Mexicans in LA ???












Hahahahahahaha


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

*$200 PAY OUT FOR EACH OF THE HOP CLASSES! WINNER TAKE ALL IN EACH CLASS!*


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Also, for all you hoppers out there. There is no cost to enter the hop. So bring em out for a chance to pocket a few bucks and some braggin rights...........


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Aug 4 2008, 05:09 PM~11257554
> *$200 PAY OUT FOR EACH OF THE HOP CLASSES! WINNER TAKE ALL IN EACH CLASS!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Mar 1 2008, 11:04 AM~10064408
> *Rules for hop
> 
> Single pump-Only one pump to front of car,2 pumps max for rear, 10 batteries for less. No bigger than 185/75/14 tires. Must drive under it's own power. Must have front and rear bumpers.
> ...


i guess i cant hop on this day :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jan 27 2008, 04:00 PM~9796724
> *..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: .......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

getting closer! hno:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Aug 25 2008, 05:44 PM~11435732
> *getting closer! hno:
> *


Cant wait :biggrin: 

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

T T T


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jan 27 2008, 04:00 PM~9796724
> *..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: .......
> 
> 
> ...


COUNT DOWN....


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

21 days! hno:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT !!!


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Aug 31 2008, 08:47 AM~11482629
> *TTT !!!
> *


You gonna be hopping there bobby? i think you can take the single pump class. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Aug 31 2008, 03:45 PM~11484366
> *You gonna be hopping there bobby? i think you can take the single pump class. :biggrin:
> *



Yea Why not? Maybe Ricky will have his car ready. :0


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Aug 31 2008, 05:01 PM~11484645
> *Yea Why not? Maybe Ricky will have his car ready. :0
> 
> 
> *



TTT


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Aug 31 2008, 06:01 PM~11484645
> *Yea Why not? Maybe Ricky will have his car ready. :0
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT !!!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jan 27 2008, 04:00 PM~9796724
> *..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: .......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

14 days! :biggrin:


----------



## fusion1320 (Sep 7, 2008)

are bikes invited too?


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

Don't forget your camera dale  


T


T



M



F



T


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Sep 7 2008, 08:19 AM~11539003
> *Don't forget your camera dale
> T
> T
> ...


I won't :roflmao:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fusion1320_@Sep 6 2008, 10:37 PM~11538266
> *are bikes invited too?
> *


Lowrider bikes and customized motorcycles are more than welcomed too......


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jan 27 2008, 04:00 PM~9796724
> *..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: .......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

14 days! hno:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

This year is going by too fast.


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Sep 8 2008, 08:47 AM~11547051
> *14 days! hno:
> *



Can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## fusion1320 (Sep 7, 2008)

where is greenfield park is that on layton? not to familiar with that part of milwaukee


----------



## fusion1320 (Sep 7, 2008)

i think i seen some of ur guys cars at some of the local shows in milwaukee im part of dyverse tunertrix import car crew also in to lowrider bikes


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fusion1320_@Sep 8 2008, 08:27 PM~11552750
> *where is greenfield park is that on layton? not to familiar with that part of milwaukee
> *


Its in West Allis on W Greenfield Ave and 124th St


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fusion1320_@Sep 8 2008, 08:30 PM~11552783
> *i think i seen some of ur guys cars at some of the local shows in milwaukee im part of dyverse tunertrix import car crew also in to lowrider bikes
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fusion1320_@Sep 8 2008, 09:30 PM~11552783
> *i think i seen some of ur guys cars at some of the local shows in milwaukee im part of dyverse tunertrix import car crew also in to lowrider bikes
> *


thats cool hope you can make it. Easiest way is greenfield ave to 116th. Turn left on 116. stay straight for about 2 blocks on your right your see the entrance to the park. Turn in and you'll see us.


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

*T T T*


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Sep 9 2008, 10:15 PM~11562987
> *T    T    T
> *


almost finished with the hoppin stix :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Just looked at the 10 day forcast and it's looking good!


----------



## st8tpmpn (Sep 11, 2008)

hey man ill b dare


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by st8tpmpn_@Sep 11 2008, 10:52 AM~11575508
> *hey man ill b dare
> *


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Two popcicle sticks for hoppin"


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Sep 11 2008, 06:39 PM~11579235
> *Two popcicle sticks for hoppin"
> *


man i can't even hop over one :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Sep 11 2008, 05:39 PM~11579235
> *Two popcicle sticks for hoppin"
> *


Why, you gonna hop???


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT...


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

Can't wait :biggrin: 

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jan 27 2008, 04:00 PM~9796724
> *..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: .......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Sep 11 2008, 07:01 PM~11579871
> *Why, you gonna hop???
> *



OK Johnny, It's go time !!!  

I'll hop anyone that has disabled plates, for cash of course. :0


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Sep 12 2008, 05:49 PM~11587982
> *OK Johnny, It's go time !!!
> 
> I'll hop anyone that has disabled plates, for cash of course. :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 2LOW66 (Feb 11, 2008)

1 week away!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nocaddydaddy_@Sep 13 2008, 07:33 PM~11595170
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


LETS ROLL JIM.....


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Sep 11 2008, 08:01 PM~11579871
> *Why, you gonna hop???
> *


hey homie we'll try to make, we got something planned for that evening


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2LOW66_@Sep 13 2008, 11:01 AM~11592770
> *1 week away!! :biggrin:
> *


Wow Wayne made it on Layitlow :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nocaddydaddy_@Sep 13 2008, 07:33 PM~11595170
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


Hows it going in Jersey Jim


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Sep 14 2008, 01:33 PM~11599066
> *Wow Wayne made it on Layitlow :biggrin:
> *


yeah he's slowly creeping on here :0


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

5 days :wow:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

Cant wait weather supposed to be nice

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

4 togo


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Sorry boys, I can't make it...


























































to the Super Show but your crazy if I'm not at this one.


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Sep 16 2008, 11:31 AM~11615780
> *Sorry boys, I can't make it...
> to the Super Show but your crazy if I'm not at this one.
> *


 :0 :0 




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

3 days :wave:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

Got ready for the show last night. Went to the Mexican Independance Day car show here in Green Bay. Got first place interior (its changed a lot since last year's Good Times show) and third place suspension (since mine isn't chromed). Also gave in and hit a 3 wheel in the caddy. Got about a foot and a half which I figure isn't half bad for a fwd. I'm all ready for the show on Saturday!


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Sep 17 2008, 08:45 AM~11623862
> *Got ready for the show last night.  Went to the Mexican Independance Day car show here in Green Bay.  Got first place interior (its changed a lot since last year's Good Times show) and third place suspension (since mine isn't chromed).  Also gave in and hit a 3 wheel in the caddy.  Got about a foot and a half which I figure isn't half bad for a fwd.  I'm all ready for the show on Saturday!
> *


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

So what day is this thing again? I have to see if I can make it...


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Sep 17 2008, 09:41 PM~11630368
> *So what day is this thing again? I have to see if I can make it...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 2 more days!!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*SolitoS will be in the house .....*


_Can someone post up directions in the NORTHERN ILLINOIS LOWRIDERS topic_ :biggrin:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Sep 18 2008, 05:19 AM~11633354
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: 2 more days!!
> *






almost there


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Weather is looking good! Can't wait it's gonna be a battle between me and bobby for the single pump hop! :rofl: hno:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Who posted in: 2ND ANNUAL GOODTIMES PICNIC
Poster Posts 
stillchippin 61 
GOODTIMES CC 48 
hoppinlincoln 36 
spikekid999 26 
Loco SS 15 
CORE 12 
onephat70 11 
johnny coconut 11 
gtimeseastlos 10


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

NICE WEATHER  



T
T
M
F
T


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

[/quote]


SEE EVERYONE IN 24HRS... TTT FOR THE G-TIMERS....


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

HOLY SHIT ONLY 1 MORE DAY! hno:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

Mr Boy (the guy with the blue regal that won best of show at Dropfest) might be coming down with me too. We'll see...


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Sep 18 2008, 06:59 PM~11638777
> *Weather is looking good! Can't wait it's gonna be a battle between me and bobby for the single pump hop! :rofl:  hno:
> *



I'll bring the popsicle sticks! Or should I say stick :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

15 HOURS! :wow:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

All right guys today is the day. We're loading up the grill now We'll see you all there!!


----------



## fusion1320 (Sep 7, 2008)

What's up guys how was the show? I was suppose to bring my bike up but I got to mil at 530 but my guys from my team dyverse tunertrix car crew was there and one of my team mates won 2nd place with the red hatch


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Big thank you to all the clubs and people that came out! Hope everyone had a great time and we'll see you all next year. I'll post some pics soon didn't take to many cause I was doing alot of runnin around.


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Hey Bobby, I see you. I know you got pics. I brought my camera, but the damn batteries were dead............... :uh:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

I was introduced to royalty today... The founder of Good Times from East L.A.
Didn't have a chance to talk much but Paul your chapter in Milwaukee do allright... The picnic was great, I always have a good time ( no pun intended) with everyone there. Here's some pics I took... Enjoy and my hats off to all the Good Timers !!!


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Our DJ for the day puttin' out some tunes and some go ole' rancheras...


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

The snow measure...












Long Distance winner...Front wheel drive y todo


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)

*I wanted to send mad shoutouts and respect to the homies from GOODTIMES CAR CLUB MILLTOWN CHAPTER
YOUR HARD WORK AND DEDICATION IS NOT GOING UNRECOGNIZED.
I was disappointed to not see more GOODTIMERS there supporting you guys.
But atleast the founding man of GOODTIMES was there and was a really cool guy .... a cool guy far from home lol (dedication at it's best) ..... But yeah I wanna point out that everyone appreciates your support in events we all do.... Are sincere apologies for having to leave early but we had prior engagements but still wanted to show up even though it was only for a few hours....we had a goodtime and appreciate the houspitality.
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BELIEVE ME IT'S NOT GOING UNRECOGNIZED AND BOBBY FROM SOMOSUNO can agree.....*


HOPE TO SEE MORE GOODTIMERS OUT THERE NEXT YEAR!!!!

AND SO GOODTIMES CAR CLUB KNOWS ...... YOUR MILWAUKEE CHAPTER IS PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR YALL HOMIES :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

WHERE ARE THE HOP PICS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

MINES...


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Arroyo Brothers_@Sep 20 2008, 08:03 PM~11654384
> *I wanted to send mad shoutouts and respect to the homies from GOODTIMES CAR CLUB MILLTOWN CHAPTER
> YOUR HARD WORK AND DEDICATION IS NOT GOING UNRECOGNIZED.
> I was disappointed to not see more GOODTIMERS there supporting you guys.
> ...


Very much appreciated from us, Goodtimes-Milwaukee. You showin up meant alot to us. Our thanks to you, Solitos Car Club, and all the other car clubs that made it. And good pics Bobby.....
:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Hope you all like these... I'm out


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Arroyo Brothers_@Sep 20 2008, 09:03 PM~11654384
> *I wanted to send mad shoutouts and respect to the homies from GOODTIMES CAR CLUB MILLTOWN CHAPTER
> YOUR HARD WORK AND DEDICATION IS NOT GOING UNRECOGNIZED.
> I was disappointed to not see more GOODTIMERS there supporting you guys.
> ...




I agree 100%


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Arroyo Brothers_@Sep 20 2008, 10:03 PM~11654384
> *I wanted to send mad shoutouts and respect to the homies from GOODTIMES CAR CLUB MILLTOWN CHAPTER
> YOUR HARD WORK AND DEDICATION IS NOT GOING UNRECOGNIZED.
> I was disappointed to not see more GOODTIMERS there supporting you guys.
> ...


Thanks alot bro means alot to us!! :biggrin: And big thanks for coming out!!


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Big thanks to Bobby for great pictures as always :thumbsup:


----------



## 2LOW66 (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

THANKS TO GOODTIMES FOR A GREAT PICNIC WE HAD A GREAT TIME


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

Had a great time! That's a pretty nice park. I was just suprised more people didn't show up.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Sep 20 2008, 08:49 PM~11654246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammit, bottom part of the seat came off center again
:uh:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Sep 22 2008, 07:23 AM~11663147
> *Had a great time!  That's a pretty nice park.  I was just suprised more people didn't show up.
> *


*X2* :angry:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Sep 22 2008, 08:12 AM~11663306
> *X2 :angry:
> *


That was the first time I ever saw your car in person. Pretty badass! Who did the murals?


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks for a having us there nice day for a picnic sorry no pic's was too busy on the grill


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Sep 22 2008, 10:19 AM~11663666
> *Thanks for a having us there nice day for a picnic sorry no pic's was too busy on the grill
> *


Glad you guys made it! if not we wouldn't have had any hoppers


----------



## 2LOW66 (Feb 11, 2008)

PAUL- JUST WANTED TO SAY IT WAS A PLEASURE MEETING YOU AND YOUR WIFE.
I HOPE YOU ENJOYED YOUR VIST OF OUR FINE STATE AND MOST OF ALL ENJOYED
THE PICNIC.HOPE TO SEE YOU AND YOUR WIFE BACK NEXT YEAR. HOPEFULLY YOU CAN STAY A LITTLE LONGER AND I WILL CERTAINLY GIVE YOU A TOUR OF OUR GREAT CITY!!! HERE IS MY EMAIL ADDRESS IF YOU NEED ANYTHING SHIPPED
LIKE A"CHEESE HEAD" FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME. THANKS FOR THE INVITE TO CA. IN 2009 I WILL NOW HAVE TO START LOOKING FOR A CAMPANION TO TRAVEL WITH UNLESS YOU CAN PROVIDE ONE? (HA ha)


TAKE CARE
LORI 
MY EMAIL ADDRESS [email protected]

other photos from the picnic can be view at
JandCPhotography.Photoreflect.com
EVENT: LOWRIDERS
PASSWORD: GOODTIMES


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

ITS MESSED UP WHEN YOU SUPPORT OTHER CLUBS FUNCTIONS AND THEY CANT SUPPORT YOURS WE SUPPORT EVERYBODY ESPECIALLY CHICAGO WE DONT SEE SUPPORT FROM ALOT OF CLUBS OUT THERE WHY IS THAT SUPPORT THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT ITS DIEING


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Sep 22 2008, 03:05 PM~11667373
> *ITS MESSED UP WHEN YOU SUPPORT OTHER CLUBS FUNCTIONS AND THEY CANT SUPPORT YOURS WE SUPPORT EVERYBODY ESPECIALLY CHICAGO WE DONT SEE SUPPORT FROM ALOT OF CLUBS OUT THERE WHY IS THAT SUPPORT THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT ITS DIEING
> *


Real talk right here. While we all wished there could've been more of a turn-out, it was still a nice time.


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Sep 22 2008, 05:08 PM~11667400
> *Real talk right here. While we all wished there could've been more of a turn-out, it was still a nice time.
> *


agree 100%


----------



## ASALTA_CULOS (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Sep 22 2008, 03:05 PM~11667373
> *ITS MESSED UP WHEN YOU SUPPORT OTHER CLUBS FUNCTIONS AND THEY CANT SUPPORT YOURS WE SUPPORT EVERYBODY ESPECIALLY CHICAGO WE DONT SEE SUPPORT FROM ALOT OF CLUBS OUT THERE WHY IS THAT SUPPORT THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT ITS DIEING
> *


you see more northern illinois riders at Chitown events then Chitown riders at northern illinois events or central Wis. at that
GOODTIMES was even there bright and early at the Viejitos show and nothing from them
shit even I came out and saw Aztlan there at the goodtime picnic :thumbsup:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ASALTA_CULOS_@Sep 22 2008, 07:12 PM~11668704
> *you see more northern illinois riders at Chitown events then Chitown riders at northern illinois events or central Wis. at that
> GOODTIMES  was even there bright and early at the Viejitos show and nothing from them
> shit even I came out and saw Aztlan there at the goodtime picnic :thumbsup:
> *


Yes we were! That was great the Aztlan came out pablo is a real cool guy!! :thumbsup:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

any other good end of the year shows coming up down by you guys?


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Sep 23 2008, 09:46 AM~11674003
> *any other good end of the year shows coming up down by you guys?
> *


Well theres 2 more picnics in chicago


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Sep 23 2008, 03:44 PM~11677524
> *Well theres 2 more picnics in chicago
> *


yeah that's a little far. I meant the Milwaukee area.


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Sep 23 2008, 04:53 PM~11677605
> *yeah that's a little far.  I meant the Milwaukee area.
> *


Oh nope thats about it for the year


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

I THINK IM TRADE MY LOWRIDER IN FOR HARLEY DAVISON


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Sep 23 2008, 10:36 PM~11681303
> *I THINK IM TRADE MY LOWRIDER IN FOR HARLEY DAVISON
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Hey beto I have no problems buying that caddy back :biggrin:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

THROW ME A GOOD PRICE AND I WILL DELIVER


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

No Luck on looking at the pictures on J and C website. Did they post them somewhere else??? :angry:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Sep 24 2008, 05:58 PM~11688850
> *No Luck on looking at the pictures on J and C website. Did they post them somewhere else??? :angry:
> *


I talked to her and she said it might take a week to get them on there. As soon as they are I will let everyone.


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Sep 24 2008, 03:31 PM~11687417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


5k? :dunno:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Sep 24 2008, 05:22 PM~11689112
> *I talked to her and she said it might take a week to get them on there. As soon as they are I will let everyone.
> *


still no pics


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

yeah sorry been busy


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Sep 24 2008, 05:24 PM~11689133
> *5k? :dunno:
> *


Shit my boy would probably buy it for that :0


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2LOW66_@Sep 22 2008, 04:13 PM~11666825
> *PAUL- JUST WANTED TO SAY IT WAS A PLEASURE MEETING YOU AND YOUR WIFE.
> I HOPE YOU ENJOYED YOUR VIST OF OUR FINE STATE AND MOST OF ALL ENJOYED
> THE PICNIC.HOPE TO SEE YOU AND YOUR WIFE BACK  NEXT YEAR. HOPEFULLY YOU CAN STAY A LITTLE LONGER AND I WILL CERTAINLY GIVE YOU  A TOUR OF OUR GREAT CITY!!! HERE IS MY EMAIL ADDRESS IF YOU NEED ANYTHING SHIPPED
> ...


just an update the pictures will be on that website next week!


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Sep 30 2008, 08:36 AM~11737059
> *just an update the pictures will be on that website next week!
> *


they're up there now... but the password doesn't work


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

figured it out. password is "good times" not "GOODTIMES"


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

They turned out great!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

whos red 85 town car is that? that thing is bad ass. anyone got more pics of it?


----------



## 2LOW66 (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 1 2008, 05:03 PM~11752043
> *whos red 85 town car is that? that thing is bad ass. anyone got more pics of it?
> *


that is porky from symple creations


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got any more pics? i love them rims


----------

